# .



## Guest (Oct 24, 2007)

.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2007)

.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2007)

.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2007)

.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2007)

Express yourself.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Spirit said:


> The only thing that gets us in this mess of suffering is the illusion of duality.


QFT


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2007)

.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Quoted for truth, I believe


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Yep its an internet term


----------

